# Will using unlockit.co.nz affect call quality on 3G iPhone?



## jaae (Sep 16, 2008)

No data plan, with fido.

Have 3G switch in the "ON" position + Fake APN profile created by unlockit.co.nz...

Will the Fake APN created by unlockit.co.nz affect the supposedly better call quality that 3G is supposed to offer?

i.e. would I still "enjoy" the better call quality of 3G, even with the Fake APN profile?

I guess my question is: should I just turn the 3G switch "OFF" if I'm using the fake APN (i.e. would having 3G "ON" be a useless battery drain)?

I hope my question is clear... considering I've just asked it 3 times in 3 different ways.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Voice and data are entirely separate. Changing the APN doesn't affect call quality.


----------

